# Led lighting: Tmc gro beam or fluval aqualife and plant?



## Vikkiog (24 Jan 2014)

Hi guys, starting my first planted tank and hoping I could get some help with choosing leds.
My tank is a 310litre 5ft aqua oak and will be moderately planted to start with.
I'm looking at the fluval aqualife and plants lights but I'm not sure if the smallest size would be suitable for a 5ft tank.
Or TMC GroBeam 600 Ultima ND - Twin
Or TMC GroBeam 1500 Ultima Natural Daylight
Not sure on sizes with these either. Looking for a natural light that will benefit the plants as well as cover the 5ft 
Anyone have experiences with these in a planted tank or a different preference?
Budget would be around £200.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## tubamanandy (24 Jan 2014)

I had a Fluval Aqualife on my 3ft tank - good build quality/stylish and lovely mix of leds to give a good looking quality of light but simply not enough light.

I ended up building my own light.


----------



## Vikkiog (24 Jan 2014)

That's what I was afraid of  I did read some reviews saying it wasn't much good for planted as well as ones saying it was! thanks though


----------



## darren636 (24 Jan 2014)

You will need lots of led to cover 5 feet of water. Probably 3 1500 tiles


----------



## Vikkiog (24 Jan 2014)

Oh man, that's such a pain! No way I could afford that :/ 
Would it be worth just sticking to t5s then? Maybe 2x54W or more?


----------



## darren636 (24 Jan 2014)

What's omg with t5 ?

Some leds use a lot of energy- defeats the point really


----------



## Alastair (24 Jan 2014)

darren636 said:


> You will need lots of led to cover 5 feet of water. Probably 3 1500 tiles



I think 2 would suffice even if going co2 etc. The new tiles dont have lenses over the leds so you get huge light spread now


----------



## darren636 (24 Jan 2014)

Alastair said:


> I think 2 would suffice even if going co2 etc. The new tiles dont have lenses over the leds so you get huge light spread now


  that surprises me. In a good way.


----------



## Alastair (24 Jan 2014)

darren636 said:


> that surprises me. In a good way.


Ive got 4 over my big tank and even at 40% the light coverage is massive


----------



## Vikkiog (24 Jan 2014)

So, would you think I'd be good with 2x tmc ultima 600 or 1500 tiles as well as a 2 channel controller?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (24 Jan 2014)

I think 2 1500 should be fine. I have one over my tmc signature and I have to run it at 50% but I don't have a controller so I think I would turn it down if I had the chance!!


----------



## Vikkiog (24 Jan 2014)

Thanks  maybe pushing the budget a bit far but no point buying t5s now only to change my mind later!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

